# frequent urination?



## tortoisenerd (Feb 23, 2009)

We've been keeping a close eye on Trevor's health ever since he had what we think is a bladder stone, difficulty passing urates, and large quantities of urates at a time (also on the gritty side).

I don't think his diet is causing them, so we've been ensuring he stays hydrated and keeping an eye on him. He's had urates about twice a week that he strains with. Soaking every day or every other day, but he also goes into his water dish on his own to drink.

The last couple days he's been urinating multiple times a day (finding wet areas in his substrate), which I haven't noticed before (it had been an everyday or every other day thing that I noticed). He used to just pee while eating on upon leaving his bath. Is this just because of the increased hydration, or could it be a symptom of an underlying problem that is in need of vet care? I don't want to take him in for what turns out to be normal behavior, nor do I want him to be sick. He seems otherwise very healthy and active--bright eyes, good appetite, and exploring and climbing around him enclosure. The only other thing he has going on is extensive skin peeling at his neck which is unrelated.

If I took him in I'd probably request an xray for stones. Can little urate chunks that he may have trouble passing also be visible on an xray?

Thoughts?


----------



## Isa (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Kate
do you see Trevor drinks a lot of water everyday? Because Hermy does (and I see him at least once a day). Hermy urinates at least once a day and in big quantity. He has problem with his kidney but he is doing very good. When I went to the vet because Hermy was urinating a lot and in big quantity, the vet told me it could be normal since there is a lot of water in the food they eat. The vet did a x-ray and a blood test, unfortunatly for Hermy, it was not a normal behavior in his case.
Good luck with Trevor and keep us updated please


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldn't see a problem with urinating 1-3 times a day for him, if he hadn't been pretty usual with once a day or even less often before that, and hadn't been having this stone issue. I guess my concern is that he's urinating and trying to also pass the urates, but that they are stuck/blocked, that could be of concern. Trevor does get a good amount of water with his food, and also now that he's taking drinks on his own too (he loves his new dish with the steps).


----------



## Isa (Feb 23, 2009)

It happens to Hermy once, Hermy was forcing like crazy, and when it came out, it was really hard (almost like a rock). I gave him lettuce and everything came back to normal. 
How old is Trevor? Because sometimes I see Hermy forcing when he is peeing, passing urates or doing his number 2 but when I look closely, I see his penis out, so that is why he is forcing lol.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 23, 2009)

Trevor is only 5/6 months old...not even 100% he's a boy yet, lol. He passed one stone, and has the gritty stuff lately too. I've been trying to cut everything with high oxalic acid counts out of his diet while still giving him the nutrition he needs to grow.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 25, 2009)

any other opinions?


----------

